# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  Tomografía con muones

## Jonasino

> Los muones son partículas de la misma familia que los electrones (leptones) pero con una masa unas doscientas veces mayor. Se conoce la existencia de estas partículas desde los años 30 cuando fueron descubiertas en Caltech.  Aunque en realidad ya se habían observado en los rayos cósmicos con anterioridad. Los muones atmosféricos producidos por los rayos cósmicos son una de las formas naturales de radiación a la que estamos expuestos diariamente. Hasta las últimas décadas, su estudio se centraba en entender su origen y propiedades, pero se está también investigando posibles aplicaciones, desde radiografiar pirámides hasta encontrar armas nucleares.
> 
> Debido a su alta masa, los muones tienen gran capacidad de penetración, son capaces de penetrar varios metros en roca antes de detenerse. Aunque muchos de ellos se crean en las capas altas de la atmósfera, son capaces de atravesarla y llegar hasta la superficie de la tierra. Creados por la interacción de estas partículas que bombardean nuestra atmósfera, su flujo no es muy grande, alrededor de un muon por centímetro cuadrado por minuto al nivel del mar, pero nos llegan continuamente. En total representan unos 0.39 mSv (miliSievert) de los alrededor de 3 mSv a los que estamos expuestos anualmente.
> 
> Durante años los físicos han estudiado esta radiación para intentar entender que la origina y cuales son las características. Pero desde hace unos años, se les está encontrando una aplicación práctica. Una de las primeras aplicaciones y bastante curiosa de los muones atmosféricos la realizó el premio Nobel americano, Luis Álvarez. Su idea fue utilizar muones para hacer una radiografía de la segunda de las piramides de Giza en Egipto. Colocó cámaras de detección (spark chambers) debajo de la pirámide midiendo el flujo que le llegaba de distintas direcciones. Las diferencias de flujo provendrían de cavidades o cámaras escondidas en la pirámide.  En 1969 después de explorar el 20% no encontró ninguna evidencia de que tales cámaras existieran.
> 
> Pero esta no es la única de las aplicaciones, desde entonces se han utilizado para entre otras cosas obtener imágenes de la estructura de los volcanes e intentar predecir erupciones, sobre todo en Japón.  Pero lo que han propuesto recientemente Guz Jonkmans et al. (arXiv) es utilizar los muones para analizar los residuos nucleares o intentar descubrir material nuclear escondido en grandes contenedores. La idea no es nueva recuerdo haberlo escuchado hace años en una conferencia en 2008, pero no deja de ser interesante. Al atravesar materiales de alto número atómico (como Plutonio y Uranio), la dispersión sufrida por los muones  es mayor. La idea es detectar los muones antes de pasar por el contenedor y después, se puede así calcular el ángulo de dispersión. Con estas medidas se puede llegar a medir cual sería el contenido de estos contenedores, aunque puede tener problemas de resolución se consigue realizar imágenes del interior.  En el caso de almacenes nucleares se pueden obtener imágenes detalladas de los residuos nucleares dentro del almacén. Lo bueno de estas aplicaciones es que son fáciles de realizar, para las radiografías se necesita el aparato que produce los rayos-X, en este caso los rayos-X nos los proporciona la naturaleza (y gratis) solo hay que detectarlos. Seguro que en el futuro se les encontraran más aplicaciones.








Fuente: lahoracero.org

----------

